# ShowRodFreak



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

71 Impala CV


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SAAHHHHWEEEEEEEEEEEETT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome work!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i love the truck!!!! ssssaaaawwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttt!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very very nice


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

damb those are some crazy mods.. nice work


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

about time you did a thread bro! nice work, i hope you get new pics of the rest cuz i want to see more :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Gracias Amigos , Homies , Fellow Modelers , and future competitors. Yhea Bob it's about time HUH. LOL I'll be taking New pic's and scans of stuff I have. Thanks for the Kudos Vatos

Heres a few more.  

60 Starliner


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, deserved homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work on that bad boy!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice truck Don! lets see the rest of your rides! take them out of the shoe box!!!!!!!!*

gil :thumbsup:*


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice man----id move those cylinders that open the toneau cover back to about midway of the bed tho, so they dont have to be soooooo long to open the toneau that high, itd be more realistic because as it sits those cylinders would be about 5 feet long  just an opinion bro 

Nice work on the doors!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good homie


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Here are some more. I did this one about 15 years ago

18 Wheeler


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

keep em' coming bro! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lets see more....... loving that dodge....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome RamSlam!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

more rides?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 7 2007, 02:10 PM~8739938
> *nice truck Don! lets see the rest of your rides! take them out of the shoe box!!!!!!!!
> 
> gil :thumbsup:
> *


*

What the ?? LOL ...........hey Biooootch. I'll take mine out of the shoe boxes if you take yours out of the tupper ware bowls !! LOL Whats Up?? where you been. Bring me the wheels I need them ??


Laterz
Oneyed*


----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder (Jul 18, 2007)

Ay thats crazy! Especially the molding in that deck lid


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loe_Loe_Ryder_@Sep 8 2007, 10:31 PM~8748685
> *Ay thats crazy! Especially the molding in that deck lid
> *


 Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

This is my sons Pick Up. he did this when he was 8.














































My first attemp when I started building again in 1990.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

REAL NICE TRUCK BRO... :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: sweet truck bro!! BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Don, where ya at? Been missing your shit, so what ya working on?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jan 25 2008, 01:02 AM~9779262
> *Don, where ya at? Been missing your shit, so what ya working on?
> *


 Been in Incognito. Trying to rest my over swelled head from work. ( Stress )

Should start working on a few thing. I'll post a few pics in a couple of days.



oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 25 2008, 12:15 AM~9778915
> *REAL NICE TRUCK BRO... :0
> *



Thanks Biggs


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

How did you make the Flames under the Bed Cover ? They looks really Great !


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 25 2008, 01:12 PM~9781599
> *Been in Incognito.  Trying to rest my over swelled head from work. ( Stress )
> 
> Should start working on a few thing. I'll post a few pics in a couple of days.
> ...




i hear ya. well take it easy and stay in touch bro! we shut our phone off, or i would give ya a jingle.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jan 25 2008, 06:51 PM~9784387
> *i hear ya. well take it easy and stay in touch bro! we shut our phone off, or i would give ya a jingle.
> *


 Sorry too hear that. I'LL catch up too on your next t-shirt order. Couldn't make the last order.


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 25 2008, 02:18 PM~9782459
> *How did you make the Flames under the Bed Cover ? They looks really Great !
> *


 There are thin sheets of plastic at your hobby store ( EverGreen ) I use the thinnest ( paper almost). Cut..... glue ......paint......EASY


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Don get me another long sleeve shirt, where have you been call me when you have a chance. I KNOW YOU HAVE MORE PROJECTS TO SHOW !!!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

70 Monte Carlo


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That truck is nice


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Evil C
Just posting old pics in my topic thread. 


don v


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

This is what it suppose to look like. This is a friend of mines COE


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

1925 T - BUCKET


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

DAMM ENGINE IN THAT MONTE IS TIGHT,,,,,NICE DETAILS


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is a ink to the Build Up.

http://www.showrods.com/gallery_pages/2002...arber_shop.html

DAVE MAREK Did this for me when I took First. He is a Hot Wheel Designer. Kool Huh

http://www.showrods.com/flat_out_pages/barbershop_car.html


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I Like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 03:08 PM~13145232
> *I Like it! :thumbsup:
> *


  x2


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 1 2009, 06:00 PM~13145856
> *x3 :thumbsup:
> *


X4... :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

THIS IS MY STASH


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks nice.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice stash


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x10090343453!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 28 2009, 07:14 PM~13140988
> *71 Convert
> 
> 
> ...


  this is nice bro


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 6 2009, 03:28 PM~15284670
> *Well Finally found my Posts. I finished my hobby room this week , but I'm still organizing it after two years of my wife and kids using it it as a storage room. NO MAS. Breaking out some building now and finishing up my stalled projects.
> 
> Here it is
> ...


DAMN!!!!!! THAT'S NICE. You wanna sale one of the BIGFOOT models?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Oct 6 2009, 06:38 PM~15286016
> *DAMN!!!!!!  THAT'S NICE. You wanna sale one of the BIGFOOT models?
> *


 I have a built up one. The ones you see are signed and Grave Digger is signed too. PM sent


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

man I have known for what? 5years ? fuck sakes it's about time ya posted "hobby room" photos! :biggrin: 

looks nice , now let's see some rides come outta your stash!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

great lookin build in here.Good looking hobby room as well.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ShowRodFreak,
Well Finally found my Posts. I finished my hobby room this week , but I'm still organizing it after two years of my wife and kids using it it as a storage room. NO MAS. Breaking out some building now and finishing up my stalled projects.

Here it is
This ones for BIGGS










HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS>  :biggrin:


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 28 2009, 02:49 PM~13139015
> *It's been a while since I've been here. Looks like a year since I posted anything. Just Uploading some old Stuff so Ignore me.
> 
> 
> ...



hey i remember this truck... dang bro its been a while.... i used to go to hals hobby's shows back when i lived in chuco and i first started building.... your builds used to be some big time motivation for me... good to see these again... brought back lots of memories... :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sQuEAkz_@Oct 8 2009, 02:12 PM~15303895
> *hey i remember this truck... dang bro its been a while.... i used to go to hals hobby's shows back when i lived in chuco and i first started building.... your builds used to be some big time motivation for me...  good to see these again... brought back lots of memories... :thumbsup:
> *


 I'm still here. Man that was a while back. Hope you kept building.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Oct 7 2009, 06:40 PM~15296402
> *man I have known for what? 5years ? fuck sakes it's about time ya posted "hobby room" photos!  :biggrin:
> 
> looks nice , now let's see some rides come outta your stash!
> *


 Hey Boss. Yhea I know it's been a while since I've been building. Now I have Motivation. :biggrin:


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 8 2009, 01:55 PM~15304219
> *I'm still here. Man that was a while back. Hope you kept building.
> *


unfortunately i stopped building for a long time....ever since then... but recently got the urge again... so im starting to build again.... do you have any pics from those shows back then... i would really love to see them?? most of the builds i had back then r still at my parents house in a closet collecting dust...lol...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 8 2009, 03:57 PM~15304242
> *Hey Boss. Yhea I know it's been a while since I've been building. Now I have Motivation.  :biggrin:
> *



can't wait to see what's new!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sQuEAkz_@Oct 8 2009, 04:00 PM~15304764
> *unfortunately i stopped building for a long time....ever since then... but recently got the urge again... so im starting to build again.... do you have any pics from those shows back then... i would really love to see them?? most of the builds i had back then r still at my parents house in a closet collecting dust...lol...
> *


 I'll check with Hal


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 9 2009, 09:40 AM~15311385
> *I'll check with Hal
> *


thanks bro... that'll be awesome to see those pics from back then... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

A few inprogress and future builds. These were for build offs that I never finished. Check out the years. lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 28 2009, 05:27 PM~15495006
> *I'm Stuck on a build. What would you guys do.?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the first ones, theyd look good with a cray paintjob and such,,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> I'm Stuck on a build. What would you guys do.?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

second opt.... looks really clean...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

DON, SECOND PIC MY FAVORITE YOU KNOW HOW I LIKE THEM PRO TOURING RIDES DO IT HOMIE!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!! ME LIKES!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Oct 28 2009, 10:47 PM~15499537
> *DON, SECOND PIC MY FAVORITE YOU KNOW HOW I LIKE THEM PRO TOURING RIDES DO IT HOMIE!!
> *


 Wow your posting. LOL


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

OK Pro street. Hood with scoop or no scoop ??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 29 2009, 08:04 AM~15502340
> *OK Pro street. Hood with scoop or no scoop ??
> *


hellz ya gonna look sick..if i were you id go no scoop wit that build or just put a mild cowl hood up on her..


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I just want to poke my nose in here and give your work a big ataboy. All your posted work looks very authentic. Nothing too off the hook or cartoony, it looks like it popped off a magazine cover. Great work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm Stuck on a build. What would you guys do.?? :dunno: 















I'de choose this one and make it into a Gasser drag car. Straight front axel, Injector stacks with a Chevy 327 engine. White paint job with some very mild shop decals on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 2 2009, 05:47 PM~15539298
> *I'm Stuck on a build. What would you guys do.?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...





:0 i didnt think you knew about them gassers lol


good ideah tho


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice work


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice wips homie. i like tha idea of pro streeting tha nova  heres a site where u can get a real nice cowl hood 4 it. i got one on my 66 ss 

http://www.dragcitycasting.com/


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 2 2009, 09:30 PM~15543138
> *nice wips homie. i like tha idea of pro streeting tha nova    heres a site where u can get a real nice cowl hood 4 it. i got one on my 66 ss
> 
> http://www.dragcitycasting.com/
> *


 Thanks for the link. I need to do the chassis first and then will see what will look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2009, 09:59 PM~15542741
> *:0  i didnt think you knew about them gassers lol
> good ideah tho
> *



:biggrin: I'm showin' my age! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2009, 10:44 AM~15547093
> *:biggrin:  I'm showin' my age!  :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin: man i would love to see you throw down on a gasser one day tone :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

2nd pic bro with the cowl hood!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Quick update. My caster has a sample ready. I'll update after the holidays.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow. Wtf we got there? :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 18 2009, 03:59 PM~16021010
> *Quick update. My caster has a sample ready. I'll update after the holidays.
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 18 2009, 01:59 PM~16021010
> *Quick update. My caster has a sample ready. I'll update after the holidays.
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happen to these?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 09:42 AM~18300892
> *what ever happen to these?
> *


They are ready. He was in the Hospital a few months ago. I know he's out but if you want to try him go for it.

[email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 13 2010, 11:48 AM~18301739
> *They are ready. He was in the Hospital a few months ago. I know he's out but if you want to try him go for it.
> 
> [email protected]
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 11:54 AM~18301779
> *:wow:
> *


 Just tell him Don sent you. These are 1/32 scale, his name is Jody. I think the price is about four or five bucks

[email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 13 2010, 02:31 PM~18302831
> *Just tell him Don sent you.  These are 1/32 scale, his name is Jody. I think the price is about four or five bucks
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


1/32?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 02:48 PM~18302923
> *1/32?
> *


 Yhea I posted this last year. I had about 10 people that wanted sets for their
1/32 scale kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

those are sick :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 13 2010, 04:55 PM~18304544
> *those are sick :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

whats up prosoect OLD FART!!  whats els is on the freaks bench shop post them whey!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

got any new projects don


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 13 2010, 05:46 PM~18303724
> *Yhea I posted this last year. I had about 10 people that wanted  sets for their
> 1/32 scale kits.
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT THOSE ARE HOT!!! VERY NICE. A SET OF THESE WOULD SET MY 59 OFF SWEET!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

YHEA I left the e-mail addy a few posts up. You can order from Jody










:biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Heres another I have not finished. I believe this was a build of with Poncho. My dog eat the hood and some came to the rescue. So I'll try to finish this one.

59 ELKY


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

More Inprogress






















































































































Heres the busted hood my Dog eat. LOL










replacement


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

This is cool


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 16 2010, 10:57 AM~18321439
> *got any new projects don
> *



Yep here you go.
































































I have to re shoot this. There was some paint bleeding pass the tape.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Jimmy Flintstone ( TRI CLOPEZ )





































I sold this to Len at Fantasic Plastic


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 16 2010, 12:33 PM~18323474
> *
> Yep  here you go.
> 
> ...


this is frickin sweet don :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 28 2009, 03:49 PM~13139015
> *70 Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> ...




IS THIS THE MONTE THAT YOU HAD AT THE SHOW IN CALI (ONTARIO )SHOW? ONE BAD RIDE.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie, keep them pics coming!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Aug 17 2010, 01:59 AM~18330031
> *looking good homie, keep them pics coming!
> *


X2!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 16 2010, 03:39 PM~18324162
> *this is frickin sweet don :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big Dogg - It's painted Sunset yellow. I am foiling it also. I'll send some more inprogress pics later.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 16 2010, 09:40 PM~18328183
> *IS THIS THE MONTE THAT YOU  HAD AT THE SHOW IN CALI  (ONTARIO )SHOW? ONE BAD RIDE.
> *


LOL Yhea - that was about 8 years ago. Thanks for the Kudos Wille


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 17 2010, 02:55 PM~18334203
> *X2!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some damn nice builds here!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2010, 04:54 PM~18335243
> *Some damn nice builds here!!
> *


 :wave: Gracias


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i dig the lil nomad, i also like the monte !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Gary
It's re painted already. I'll post later


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

u got some sick as talent homie :0 , i like ur work, keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 18 2010, 10:59 PM~18349341
> *u got some sick as talent homie :0 , i like ur work, keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanks Homie


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Part one


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Part two


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

nICE WORK U FREAK. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 23 2010, 02:13 PM~18384745
> *
> Part one
> 
> ...


SOME BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD WORK HERE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up Don. :wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2010, 09:34 AM~18419721
> *Whats up Don.  :wave:
> *


Yo 
:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

update yet on the 67 68 bro? cant wait to see !!! hey i also want to welcome you to the club also !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Gary Thanks for the welcome. Still waiting for some parts to come in for the 68. I found the color I wanted also. I'll let you know in a week or two.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

oh shit fellas i might have to over his house and take a sneak peek of the paint job maybe take a pic too. what do guys think!!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Aug 29 2010, 11:18 PM~18437767
> *oh shit fellas i might have to over his house and take a sneak peek of the paint job maybe take a pic too. what do guys think!!
> *


GO FOR IT GIL!! THERE IS SOME BADDDDDDDDDD RIDES COMING OUT OF 
EL PASO.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Scratch building Frame


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice frame work.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

That frame is looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 1 2010, 01:25 PM~18461182
> *Scratch building Frame
> 
> 
> ...


way to go don can't wait to see this baby finish.


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

frame looking nice so far :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the props Vatos

Updates


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

are you building what i think your building ? im a little UNCERTAIN :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

LOL .......... :0 :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

In 1/8 even


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

more Inprogress


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

another wild scratch build from the FREAK! LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Re-designing to a Buick Flat Head. Still need a long way


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

UPDATE























































OIL PAN HAD TO BE CUT TO FIT THE OIL FILTER 




























I have to rework the bell housing. The ring around the trany is too thick.























































Back to the drawing board


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

GREAT WORK DON, LETS SEE IF I CAN MAKE IT OVER THIS WEEKEND BRO!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:wow: WOW!! Damn Don this is gonna be sick!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 17 2010, 03:39 AM~18588981
> *:wow:  WOW!!  Damn Don this is gonna be sick!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this thing is gonna be off the hook...great custom work...im building the same kit as we speak.. tryin to get it done for sundays show..but it will be just box stock pretty much...nothing this extrem.. this is gonna be on sick bucket...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

[



















Would you be Interested in selling the rivi?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Here's something on consigment.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 9 2011, 09:43 PM~19552014
> *Here's something on consigment.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOWRODFREAK LOOKING GOOD, IF U EVER WANT TO GET RIDE OFF THAT RIVI LMK


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Inprogress


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 9 2011, 09:53 PM~19552143
> *Inprogress
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS CLEAN SHOW I LIKE THE WAY IT HAS NO MOLDINGS


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Almost done


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

NICE WORK DON! IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR GOING ALL OUT THIS YEAR WHEY  ABOUT TIME!! NOW LETS GO BUILD SOMETHING! :cheesy:


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

Damn Showrod those are coming out clean bro keep it up man. Keep Reppin 915 on L.I.L.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 9 2011, 10:58 PM~19552223
> *Almost done
> 
> 
> ...




ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD LOOKING RIDE DON.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@Jan 11 2011, 12:14 AM~19562963
> *Damn Showrod those are coming out clean bro keep it up man. Keep Reppin 915 on L.I.L.
> *


Thanks carnal


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 11 2011, 06:29 PM~19569061
> *ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD LOOKING RIDE DON.
> *


Thank You my Brother.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 16 2010, 02:33 PM~18323474
> *
> Yep  here you go.
> 
> ...


NOMAD GETS PAINT


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Something I did a long time ago. Sold


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 9 2011, 11:58 PM~19552223
> *Almost done
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: very nice..is it for sale?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 9 2011, 11:58 PM~19552223
> *Almost done
> 
> 
> ...


*HELL yeah!!!*


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 10 2011, 12:53 AM~19552143
> *Inprogress
> 
> 
> ...


Hella nice.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 14 2011, 09:24 AM~19594751
> *:0  :wow: very nice..is it for sale?
> *


 :wow: :wow: 


:dunno: :nicoderm: 

Don't know yet .


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 14 2011, 10:42 AM~19595339
> *Hella nice.
> *


Gracias Bad Gas. 

Love the monte your building. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 14 2011, 09:41 AM~19594888
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>
> ORALE !!*


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

OH yea ! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Gary where you been hiding. :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

This ones for UnDead White Boy 

This the one I posted a while ago. I'm using the 33 cadillac. :biggrin: 




















Heres the Kit


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Future Projects



















Maybe this












:wave: :wave:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 1 2011, 08:56 PM~19760761
> *This ones for UnDead White Boy
> 
> This the one I posted a while ago. I'm using the 33 cadillac.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 that'll be insane


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 17 2011, 12:16 PM~19893193
> *Future Projects
> 
> 
> ...


Those are slick!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 17 2011, 01:16 PM~19893193
> *Future Projects
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait to see them don looking badddddddddd.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Damm Don looks loke your going to be busy bee! NOW START BUILDING SOMETHING!!!!! :uh: :wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looky what came in Today. :wow: :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 17 2011, 10:10 PM~19898493
> *Looky what came in Today. :wow:  :thumbsup:  :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride, lov that vert, now send it my way ill finish it  lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

HEY DON GIVE ME THAT RIDE, OR I WONT GIVE YOUR SHIRTS TO YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Heres my how too. Turning a 67 Impala to a 68.

Heres the Kit I used.










Notice where the 68 bumper meets the trunk and side panels of the 67. I make the sides with a marker that need removal.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great work in here!I love that you also build showrods,I'm that way too.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

After grinding off the marker area place 68 bumper to correct the fit.









After fitting the bumper you can see two open spaces. Those open spaces will be fitted with pieces from a styrene sheet. Cut to fit and cut off excess.
























After cutting try and fit bumper snug to the trunk to check if straight. Next fill with wood or bondo till you cover the two pieces. 
Prime and re-sand till your satisfied with it.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Changing the front end.


Remove bazel next to front window. Also sand off the lip on the trim next to the front 













Add a new support from underneth for hood support.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice idea, cant wait to see more of this!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:h5:had this idea for brewing for awhile now.....thanks for the how to! keep at it!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> :h5:had this idea for brewing for awhile now.....thanks for the how to! keep at it!


I did this in 2006. I'm just updating my thread. Enjoy


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

After sanding the edge of fender , test fit the grill.










I have two hoods and selected the 67 hood. It has cleaner lines










Next grab the hood and mark about an 1/4 from the front end and cut. Take your time with the cut , cause you'll need both pieces.










Glue the new bazel to the front end and sand. Keep measuring with the hood for the length.










Next Glue the old back bezal to the back of the hood and it should look like whats in the pic.











Test fit new hood with grill. Must fit snug


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Next step is to add two small piece to the hood to complete it. See pic's.





































Check her out.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks badass don :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Last step. Adding a rear bezal. You'll need a rear bumper from a monster truck.






































Keep sanding and fitting.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

LOL :wave: I know this post has been in the dungeon for a while.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ShowRodFreak said:


> LOL :wave: I know this post has been in the dungeon for a while.


:yes: lol... ran in to it while for sumthing hehehe :biggrin:


----------

